# Magic of 585 frame



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Been awhile since I picked the 585 for my rides from the collection. But oh my how sublime the ride is. Such a great frame and it is sad I will have to go custom if I want anything like it in the future. Just hope I never have to replace it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. 
I don't have a collection, so I ride mine all the time. 

I went in to the last Look dealer in town this week. Not a Look in the store. Asked if they dropped them, and was told they don't really carry them anymore. 
Told me some other stuff I probably shouldn't post here. Said they could still try to order though. 

If/when it comes time for a replacement, it looks like it won't be a Look for me, as they are drying up around here. 
Sad, because all the other boutique brands are thriving...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup. My Look guy doesn't have any Look bikes on his floor space. Full of Cannondales, Cervelo's and Felts. Kinda sad actually. Things were different just 5-6 years ago.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope my 585 lasts a long time. Like the OP said. will have to custom to duplicate. I have two other bikes I ride, but the Look is far and away superior.


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> Hope my 585 lasts a long time. Like the OP said. will have to custom to duplicate. I have two other bikes I ride, but the Look is far and away superior.


There are some used 585's on eBay -- a small, medium and large. You could sell the components and make back most of the price and keep the frame as a spare.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes the 585 a true classic lucky they are built to last !!! i have 20000km on mine and i still have my kg86 from 1987 and both are still going strong !!! 
Upgrading isn't an option it's more like adding another LOOK to the collection!!! 

Twiggy73


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

twiggy73 said:


> Upgrading isn't an option it's more like adding another LOOK to the collection!!!
> 
> Twiggy73


Word. I just don't feel any love for the 695. When Look was banging out the 585/595 regular/ultra, they were at the top of their game. Now the 695 feels like it could have been a Specialized or Scott if those decals were just painted on. There is something special about a carbon lugged Look.


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree. That's what made my final decision to get the 586 in 2006. I like the round seat tube and ability to use a standard clamp on FD. No worry about up and down adjustment when using a compact crank. Plus, it's a classic look -- no pun intended.


----------

